
Provide a Visual Basic 6 Community Edition - grokys
http://visualstudio.uservoice.com/forums/121579-visual-studio/suggestions/7462243-provide-a-visual-basic-6-community-edition-to-al
======
grokys
It makes me wonder what sort of developer is still using VB6 and still liking
it? I moved onto .NET around 2003 and even at that time it seemed such an
improvement over VB6 that I couldn't imagine going back even then. Do you know
any VB6 developers? What are they like?

~~~
jjafuller
There are two types of vb6 developers, based on my experience. The first, are
developers who are mostly self taught, and have never progressed beyond,
basic. Its what they cut their teeth on, and there have been no further
developments along those lines since vb6. These developers will tell you that
Visual Basic is not basic at all. The second group are maintenance developers
forced against their will to maintain the code of the prior. They tend to be
like Dobby from Harry Potter.

------
jmnicolas
I'd be much more interested by a modern (and independant) IDE for VBA
languages (as in Excel).

~~~
dummy7953
Yes! There are still dumb-as-hell companies that can't imagine an app running
in anything except Excel (god love 'em), and writing .NET is a PITA for
Office. And VBA is dumb.

------
junto
Uservoice needs a vote down button....

